# Windows 7 SP1 friert gelegentlich nach dem Hochfahren ein



## Enots (3. April 2011)

Liebe Community,

Ich habe seid dem herauskommen von SP1 ein nervendes Problem:
Da meine Grafikkarte ca. zeitgleich getauscht wurde, bin ich mir bei diesem Problem nicht ganz sicher
woran es liegt:

Nach dem Hochfahren friert das System ein, jedoch kann ich die Maus bewegen und auch die Verknüpfungen anklicken(markieren)
jedoch nicht ausführen. Das Einfrieren kommt nicht bei jedem Start vor, sondern schwankt sehr deutlich. (8 Starts keine Probleme, dann einmal Einfrieren, dann gleich 5 mal Einfrieren).
Sobald das System einmal richtig durchstartet läuft der Rechner Fehlerfrei und uneingeschränkt.

Vor dem Update auf SP1 lief das System stabil und Sorgenfrei. Jedoch bekam ich nach dem Release des SP1 über Windows Udate immer die Fehlermeldung dass dieses nicht installiert werden
konnte. Da mein letztes Neuaufsetzen ein Jahr her war, nutze ich gleich diesen Fehler und installierte Windows komplett neu.
*Nach* der Neuinstallation und Update auf den neuesten Stand fingen diese nervenden Probleme an. (das ist auch der Grund warum ich einen Hardwarefehler eigentlich ausschliese)

Zu meinem System:

Grafik: Asus GTX 560 Ti
MB: ASUS Rampage Extreme
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650W
Ram: OCZ ReaperX 4GB
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64 Bit - Immer aktuelle Updates installiert

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,

mit freundlichen Grüßen und Dank im Vorraus
Enots


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

Ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige kann in solchen Fällen oft weiter helfen (_Anwendungen_ und _System_).


----------



## Enots (4. April 2011)

Hallo OctoCore,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Von der Ereignisanzeige kann ich folgendes berichten:

Einen Eintrag bei Kritische Ereignisse: Kernel Power (zeigt mir an, dass ich neu gebootet habe in dem ich Reset gedrückt hatte)
Sieben Einträge bei Fehlern. Leider steht die Anzahl der Fehler nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit der anzahl der "eingefrorenen" Zuständen.

1.) Beschreibt Konflikt mit Adobe.

2.) Die Peer Name Resolution-Protokoll-Cloud wurde nicht gestartet. Fehler bei Standardidentität. Fehlercode: 0x80630801. (PNRPSvc, Ereignis 102)

3.) Der Dienst "DgiVecp" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet: Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden. (Service Control Manager, Ereignis 7000)

4.)Der Dienst "Peernetzwerk-Gruppenzuordnung" ist vom Dienst "Peer Name Resolution-Protokoll" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde: %%-2140993535
(Service Control Manager, Ereignis 7001)

5.)Das Zeitlimit (30000 ms) wurde beim Verbindungsversuch mit dem Dienst Peernetzwerkidentitäts-Manager erreicht. (Service Control Manager, Ereignis 7009)

6.)Der Dienst "Peer Name Resolution-Protokoll" wurde mit folgendem Fehler beendet: %%-2140993535 (Service Control Manager, Ereignis 7023)

7.) Es wurde eine schwerwiegende Warnung empfangen: 47. (Schannel, Ereignis 36887)


Bei den Warnungen gibt es vier Stück, welche sich stets wiederholen:

1.)Es besteht kein Zugriff auf die Inhaltsquelle <csc://{S-1-5-21-1109926600-3625089736-4123407836-1001}/>. (Search, Ereignis 3036)

2.)Zeitüberschreitung bei der Namensauflösung für den Namen teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com, nachdem keiner der konfigurierten DNS-Server geantwortet hat. (DNS Client Events, Ereignis 1014)

3.)Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät Root\SIDESHOW\0001. (Kernel-PnP, Ereignis 219)
Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät Root\SIDESHOW\0002. 

4.)Benutzerdefinierte DLLs werden für jede Anwendung geladen. Der Systemadministrator sollte die Liste der DLLs prüfen, um sicherzustellen, dass sie sich auf die vertrauenswürdigen 
Anwendungen beziehen. (Wininit, Ereignis 11) betrift acaptuser64.dll (dürfte von Adobe eine Datei sein)


Warnung 1 und 2 kommen sehr selten vor ( 7x und 5x innerhalb der letzten 7 Tagen) und sind daher meiner Meinung nach nicht Ursache.
Bei den Fehlern kommen Nr. 1, 5 und 7 genauso selten in der interessanten Zeit vor) ( 1x, 2x und 0x innerhalb der letzten 24 h, inzwischen 6 eingefrorene Zustände)

Somit Reduziert sich die Fehler-Ereignisse auf die PeerResolution und den DgiVecp-Dienst

Laut google recherchen betrifft DgiVecp Drucker bzw. Digicams... kann vielleicht daher kommen dass ich einen USB-Netzwerkhub benutze, aber die Hardware funktioniert Problemlos.

Bei den Warnungen geht es laut Googl-Search angeblich um Probleme bei Windows Updates durch aktive Security Suites bzw. bei den SideShow Problematiken um zb LogiTech Produkte.

Zum einen kann ich die SideShows deaktiviern.. 
Aber können die Abstürze durch die Peer Name Resolution auftreten? Habe auch bemerkt dass ich zu keiner Heimnetzgruppe beitreten/austreten kann bzw. auch nicht das Passwort anzeigen/ändern kann.


mit freundlichen Grüßen
Enots



Edit: 12.19 Uhr

Peer Resolution startet wieder:
habe unter

C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking\ 

die Datei

 "idstore.sst" 

gelöscht.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Um erst mal ein paar allgemeine "Weisheiten"  abzusondern:
Die gemeldeten Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige zeigen erst mal nur, dass offensichtlich im System einiges nicht ganz rund ist.
Dass Fehlermeldungen zeitlich nicht mit den "Freezes" übereinstimmen, bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass sie nichts damit zu tun haben. Spätfolgen sind immer möglich.
Die Aussetzer kommen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dadurch zustande, dass irgendwas verzeifelt versucht, mit fehlenden oder fehlerhaft initialisierten Komponenten zu kommunizieren und ist so damit beschäftigt, dass die Benutzeroberfläche schlicht "abgehängt" wird.
In dem Zusammenhang wäre es auch nützlich zu wissen, ob dabei ein hohes CPU-Aufkommen stattfindet.
Ich habe in der Sidebar ein Gadget, das mir die CPU-Auslastung anzeigt. Das nützt aber wenig, wenn Windows so beschäftigt ist, dass es die Bildschirmausgabe nicht aktualisiert - dann ist die CPU-Anzeige natürlich auch eingefroren.

Die Adobesachen halte ich auch nicht für relevant für dein Problem. Abgesehen davon ist das Adobegedöns allerdings ein ganzes Kapitel für sich.

DgiVecp ist wahrscheinlich irgendeine Altlast und da wohl nichts gestartet wird, auch nicht verantwortlich. Wahrscheinlich gehört zu dem Dienst noch ein Treiber, der eventuell nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Dann ist es ein kosmetisches Problem, das sich mit _Autoruns_ bei _Services_ und/oder _Drivers_ ausmerzen lässt, wenn man in der Lage ist, die Einträge richtig zu interpretieren.
Dann wäre die Meldung schon mal vom Tisch.

Das Homegroup-Debakel hast du anscheinend schon gelöst. 
Okay, fein. Da halte ich die Möglichkeit schon gegeben, das diese Sache mit deinem Problem zusammenhängt. Vielleicht hast du es jetzt selbst repariert. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Enots (8. April 2011)

Leider wurde durch diesen Eingriff das Problem nicht gelöst. Dennoch wurden beim nächsten "Einfrier"-Absturz das Problem klar.
Es wurde in der Ereignisanzeige eine Reihe von Treiber-Fehlern des Netzwerktreibers Marvel Yukon angezeigt. Dieser dürfte irgendwann 
kaputt gegangen sein... Nach Neuaufsetzen und Beibehalten des Hardwarehersteller-Treibers (trotz optionale Empfehlung von Windows-Update)
läuft nun der Rechner ohne Abstürze.

Danke für die Unterstützung OctoCore. Ich kannte den Ereignisdienst vorher nicht, dieser Tip hat mir wirklich geholfen.

lg


----------



## OctoCore (9. April 2011)

Enots schrieb:


> Dennoch wurden beim nächsten "Einfrier"-Absturz das Problem klar.
> Es wurde in der Ereignisanzeige ...


 
Ein sehr unterschätztes Hilfsmittel.  Fein, das es dir helfen konnte.


----------

